# cerebral palsy and the armed forces



## froggyt1 (5 Mar 2011)

First off I am new to this fourm. Now I am going to get right to the point, I am 20 years old and have cerebral palsy it is spastic Hemiplegia (affects two limbs).

I am intrested as to weather or not I can even apply for the CF. Some Background info:

 cerebral palsy affects individuals differently and mine is very mild, I have full ROM in all my limbs and greater then adv ROM in my left leg (which is probably the most severly affected limb. ps. I don't really know what better than adv is but my family doctor says it is). In all honesty my cerebral palsy is so minute that I cannot apply for disibility bursuries and scholarships in relation to cerebral palsy.

Now my biggest issue aside from my cerebral palasy is overuse injuries. When I was in high school I weighed 290 pounds (today I am down to 140 pounds sidenote: I am male) and was fat but i liked to partake in some sports I shouldn't have at the time. i.e. I wrestled I high school and did marathon running, the combination of the two gave me sever patteler maltracking which required an osteotomy to fix. I am now recovering form that osteotomy and the specalist says if the reabilation goes as planed I should be back to doing normal activites in a few months (I had my surgury in august 2010) and the hardwar in my leg will be removed within 18 months.



Anyways I am not planning I joining for quite some time as I am currently taking a HBA in Political Studies, and if a career in law enforcment/the military does not work out I would like to persue a career in academia.

I have 20/20 vision and right now I was looking into a career in the Military Police.

As you may have guessed from the degree I am working towards I love my country and I would love to serve it through the military or law enforcement or a political career or through teaching others about our great country.

Now unlike  some guys who come on here wanting to find out how to get into the military because it "looks cool" I have spent many years considering it. Also my University has many students who grew up in CFB Petawawa and have subsidized university educations with the CF, they have became great fiends have been encouraging me to look into the CF as a possible career choice.

Overall, before I entered university I looked at a possible careers in the OPP but cerebral palasy is an automatic disqualifiers acorrding to the site. However after reserching the CF it seems that there medical standerds are assesed on a oerson to person bases based on certain overall standers which means there is some hope.

Anyways any advice, words of wisdome or medical knowledge would be appreciated, I am going to collect info from my local recrutment office on Mon.

If you have any personal advice ect feel free to pm or email me, thanks for your time.


----------



## chrisf (5 Mar 2011)

You already answered your own question, contact a recruiting centre.


----------



## kratz (5 Mar 2011)

Search Goggle, using the term "Navy.ca: Universality of Service" and you will have your answer.

Edit: With respect. I knew this was a medical comment.


----------



## medicineman (5 Mar 2011)

I'm afraid you're going to have alot of problems getting into the CF with CP, mild or otherwise.  However, you can still apply as is your right.  If you've got spasticity and (some) hemiplegia, I can 99.9% guarantee it'll disqualify you, based simply upon the fact that you require FULL use, strength and coordination of your four limbs.

MM


----------



## Armymedic (5 Mar 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> I'm afraid you're going to have alot of problems getting into the CF with CP, mild or otherwise.  However, you can still apply as is your right.  If you've got spasticity and (some) hemiplegia, I can 99.9% guarantee it'll disqualify you, based simply upon the fact that you require FULL use, strength and coordination of your four limbs.
> 
> MM



I concur, at least 99% chance you'll be rejected based on the info you provided.

But please, still apply if you wish, because on this I don't mind being wrong.


----------

